# Clutch problems



## Z71 (Jan 1, 2019)

Apparently Opel Vauxhall uses an identical engine/manual transmission combination as Diesel Cruze. And also identical clutch parts. It looks like there is a recall of clutch related issues going on with Opel Vauxhall cars. There seems to be a number of clutch master cylinder failures due to particles from the slave cylinder sealing compound migrating through the system, coating the master cylinder seals, causing them to fail prematurely, which causes the clutch pedal to sink to the floor. Why isn't GM initiating a recall on manual diesel Cruze cars here in the US if they use identical parts? Is it because there are so few of these cars with a manual transmission in the US, hence a lot fewer failures?

Anyway, I thought this Opel Vauxhall forum thread is interesting:









1.6 Diesel Astra K Clutch Fault


Good Evening All, I've noticed a post on the 1.6D Astra K Clutch issue so I thought I would give you the insider knowledge from a dealer. Yes, Vauxhall has an issue with the new Astra K 1.6 Diesel Clutch. The Issue: - You will one day find the clutch pedal is either stuck to the floor...




www.astrakforums.co.uk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Interesting. I'll have to give that a read. I can tell you when my dual mass flywheel died as just over 12k, the replacement included all new clutch hydraulics. Likely there is a TSB from GM telling the servicing dealerships to replace the hydraulics if the transmission is pulled for other work. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Z71 (Jan 1, 2019)

Here is another thread that addresses the same issues. The clutch failure on a 2017 diesel Cruze in the second and third post is disturbing, as is the fact that GM has not initiated any recall in the US to replace these potentially defective clutch components, even though such recall is going on in Europe on Opel Astra/Vauxhall vehicles with the same diesel engine/transmission combination. I believe the biggest problem here is the clutch slave cylinder. This cylinder is a slave cylinder and throw-out bearing single unit and it requires transaxle removal to replace. Other hydraulic clutch control circuit components such as the master cylinder, the pipe, and the elbow are rather easy to replace. The posts in the link point out that there is a TSB 5558C (NHTSA ID #10143774) published on 23 July 2018 to replace the clutch hydraulic pipe and elbow if the clutch pedal is slow to return or fails to return to its original position.

Sudden clutch failure in a vehicle can be very dangerous in traffic and can lead to a serious accident.






Chevrolet Cruze Clutch Pedal/linkage Problems


Details of all Power Train/Clutch Pedal/linkage problems of Chevrolet Cruze.




www.carproblemzoo.com


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

My slave failed about a year ago. Mileage was around 30,000km I believe. Got a new clutch, flywheel and slave installed at the dealer (took almost 2 months for parts). No pedal issues yet with the new clutch, dealer claimed it's an isolated failure and gm north America had no other failures like it (load of crap). Noticed a bit of a vibration when slowly letting the clutch out in 3rd (mostly) under power recently. Thinking my dual mass flywheel is on its way out.


----------



## Z71 (Jan 1, 2019)

RunninWild said:


> My slave failed about a year ago. Mileage was around 30,000km I believe. Got a new clutch, flywheel and slave installed at the dealer (took almost 2 months for parts). No pedal issues yet with the new clutch, dealer claimed it's an isolated failure and gm north America had no other failures like it (load of crap). Noticed a bit of a vibration when slowly letting the clutch out in 3rd (mostly) under power recently. Thinking my dual mass flywheel is on its way out.


The following thread (it is a Scion thread) accurately describes the problem I am experiencing, which means that it is most likely the slave cylinder/throw-out bearing that needs replacing. I too noticed that the scraping clutch pedal feel only happens when shifting between gears, never when depressing the pedal in neutral, and it also gets worse as the engine warms up and car is driven for some time, especially in city traffic. I do not feel vibration that you are describing when letting the clutch out, just that scraping feel when fully pushing the pedal in, and even that is not consistent. It seems to be worst when shifting from first to second while revving up the engine to about 3.5k RPMs. I would like to take care of this issue before my slave cylinder fails and leaves me stranded. Because of amount of work involved to remove and reinstall the transaxle, I wonder if they will be willing to change out the slave/ throw out bearing without the slave failing first.
The plastic clutch release parts they use on this car are so flimsy that they should be installed on a toy car, not areal one. When I compare these to all metal clutch release parts on my 1999 Mazda 626 V6, I do not know if I should laugh or cry. The entire clutch master cylinder is made of plastic. The master cylinder is attached to a plastic clutch pedal with a plastic clip. The master cylinder is not bolted to the firewall, it is simply twisted and locked into the plastic pedal housing. The connecting tubing between the master and the slave is made of plastic. The elbow with bleed screw attached to the slave cylinder is all plastic. It is no wonder the plastic parts cannot take the heat and malfunction in service. They probably used some plastic bushing in the old slave cylinder/throw-out bearing assembly and this is what causes the throw out bearing to bind occasionally. If I only knew that the entire transaxle must be removed to change out the slave cylinder, I would never have bought this car. The same goes for frequent DMF failures on these vehicles. I am strongly considering getting rid of this car.



https://www.ft86club.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97724


----------



## greg7165 (Jul 27, 2020)

Z71 said:


> Apparently Opel Vauxhall uses an identical engine/manual transmission combination as Diesel Cruze. And also identical clutch parts. It looks like there is a recall of clutch related issues going on with Opel Vauxhall cars. There seems to be a number of clutch master cylinder failures due to particles from the slave cylinder sealing compound migrating through the system, coating the master cylinder seals, causing them to fail prematurely, which causes the clutch pedal to sink to the floor. Why isn't GM initiating a recall on manual diesel Cruze cars here in the US if they use identical parts? Is it because there are so few of these cars with a manual transmission in the US, hence a lot fewer failures?
> 
> Anyway, I thought this Opel Vauxhall forum thread is interesting:
> 
> ...


I have a 2018 cruze diesel 6spd manual and have a clutch slipping problem.for those who don't understand what there car is telling them when you get the warning on the info center on your dash that says \ reduced performance reduce clutch use / that means your clutch is slipping and the computer is reducing power to keep you from burning up your clutch.my problem seems to present itself on acceleration and it has done when passing and has put me in some bad spots at time .the dealer replaced the clutch at 10000 miles under warrenty and now I have 40000 miles on the car and still have the problem working with my dealer ,Chevrolet customer care and still no fix .don't know what to do


----------

